# Partitionnner disque dur pour linux



## bandzy (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour je souhaite installer un linux (kubuntu) sur mon ibook g4 12" avec un disque dur de 80go comment redimensionner son disque dur et créer une partitionner linux.

Merci

Ps: je debute a fond, 1jour que j'ai mon ibook lol


----------



## Billgrumeau (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour Bandzy, et bienvenuee sur MacG  

Un Mac ne fonctionne que sous Mac OS, c'est inutile d'installer Linux. Pourquoi veux-tu le faire ? As-tu des applications Linux ?


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Janvier 2006)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Un Mac ne fonctionne que sous Mac OS,



faux, il y a pas mal de Linux pour PPC dont Ubuntu :hein: 



			
				Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> c'est inutile d'installer Linux



ça se discute, en tous cas je ne serai pas aussi affirmatif  :hein: 



			
				bandzy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je souhaite installer un linux (kubuntu) sur mon ibook g4 12" avec un disque dur de 80go comment redimensionner son disque dur et créer une partitionner linux.



tu regardes sur les semaines ou mois passés, pas mal de sujets traitent de ça


----------



## bandzy (16 Janvier 2006)

Voilà je m'explique, mac osx est génial c sure, mais travaillant (etudes) comme administrateur reseau sous linux je souhaiterai pouvoir l'utilisé sur cette plateforme.


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

bandzy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je m'explique, mac osx est génial c sure, mais travaillant (etudes) comme administrateur reseau sous linux je souhaiterai pouvoir l'utilisé sur cette plateforme.


 go to Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal  
Et voila tout tes outils d'administrateur réseau!!
Suffit juste de s'adapter al'architecture Unix quoi!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> go to Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal
> Et voila tout tes outils d'administrateur réseau!!
> Suffit juste de s'adapter al'architecture Unix quoi!!


Il veut Linux, pas Darwin, y a pas tous les outils Linux qui sont portés, Ethercap par exemple est encore en Unstable sur Fink.

Pour repartitionner tu peux utiliser VolumeWork, par exemple, mais fais un back up avant. Plus de software ici.


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il veut Linux, pas Darwin, y a pas tous les outils Linux qui sont portés, Ethercap par exemple est encore en Unstable sur Fink.
> 
> Pour repartitionner tu peux utiliser VolumeWork, par exemple, mais fais un back up avant.


C'est quoi ethercap?? c'est comme etherape ou pas?Parce que si c'est ca j'avais ouvert un sujet la dessus il y a quelque temps et je crois que l'on m'avait donnée des solutions Mac Os X.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ethercap?? c'est comme etherape ou pas?Parce que si c'est ca j'avais ouvert un sujet la dessus il y a quelque temps et je crois que l'on m'avait donnée des solutions Mac Os X.


Ce n'est pas le problème, s'il veut apprendre l'administration sous Linux, il ne va pas travailler sur Darwin.


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le problème, s'il veut apprendre l'administration sous Linux, il ne va pas travailler sur Darwin.


ben oui mais du coup moi je sais toujours pas ce que c'est ethercap...


----------



## benko (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour installer Linux sur ton Mac en dual Boot avec ton Mac OS, il faut préalablement que tu crée une partition vierge destinée à accueillir Linux.
Le problème étant que tu dois le faire avec l'utilitaire de disque du DVD de Tiger. Attention, cela détruira toutes tes données, même les données Mac OS X. En effet, il est impossible de réduire une partition HFS+...
Donc :
1 - Sauvegarder tes données personnelles (mais si tu as ton ibook depuis 1 jour...)
2 - Booter sur le CD de Tiger
3 - Partitionner ton disque en 2, 3 ou 4 partitions.
4 - Reinstaller Mac OSX sur la première
5 - Installer un Linux sur les autres...

Et voici

Benko


----------



## bandzy (16 Janvier 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour installer Linux sur ton Mac en dual Boot avec ton Mac OS, il faut préalablement que tu crée une partition vierge destinée à accueillir Linux.
> Le problème étant que tu dois le faire avec l'utilitaire de disque du DVD de Tiger. Attention, cela détruira toutes tes données, même les données Mac OS X. En effet, il est impossible de réduire une partition HFS+...
> ...


En appuyant sur C, cela ouvre tiger ?!


			
				benko a dit:
			
		

> 3 - Partitionner ton disque en 2, 3 ou 4 partitions.


 je vois actuel, puis je selectionne 2 partition et je peut pas toucher a la taille tout est en grisé


			
				benko a dit:
			
		

> 4 - Reinstaller Mac OSX sur la première
> 5 - Installer un Linux sur les autres...
> 
> Et voici
> ...


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ben oui mais du coup moi je sais toujours pas ce que c'est ethercap...


Ethercap est un outil pour espionner le trafic des données transitant sur le réseau. Ça permet de capturer ce qui arrive jusqu'à l'ordinateur pour pouvoir l'analyser à tête reposée.


----------



## bandzy (16 Janvier 2006)

ah mon avis je pense qu'il ne boot pas sur le dvd, quand j'appuie sur c au demarrage je vois un icone de dossier avec l'icone mac et un point d'interrogation et aprés cela disparait et boot osx ?!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

Et si tu bootes en pressant "alt" jusqu'à l'apparition des disque de démarrage, ça ne passe pas ? y a peut-être un soucis avec le dvd d'installation....


----------



## bandzy (16 Janvier 2006)

je viens de tester et quand je met le dvd (ibook G4 Mac os x install disc 1) je voi que mon disque dur, si je met une distribution linux je voi le cd de linux ?!

Byzarre le dvd marche sous mac je peu l'ouvrir


----------



## bandzy (16 Janvier 2006)

personne a une idée.

Je veux juste pouvoir redimmensionner ma partition mac pour créer une seconde pour linux.
Si je met le dvd de tiger dans le lecteur et que je vais dans applications utilites utilitaire de disque et que je selectionne 2 partitions je peut pas appliquer les modifs


----------



## tantoillane (16 Décembre 2006)

A votre avis, il faut qu'elle fasse combien la partition ? 10 Go, &#231;a va ?


----------



## .Steff (16 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> A votre avis, il faut qu'elle fasse combien la partition ? 10 Go, ça va ?


tres bien 10 Go si il n'y a pas grand chose a stocker dessus ! C'est largement suffisant pour le sytème.


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Décembre 2006)

si c'est uniquement pour faire de l'admin réseau, oui 10 GB est suffisant; sinon, 20 GB ne feront pas de mal.


----------



## tantoillane (16 Décembre 2006)

d'accord, d'accord, en fait c'est juste pour occuper les vacances, je vais essayer d'installer &#231;a sur un disque externe firewire,

Merci


----------



## tatouille (17 Décembre 2006)

bandzy a dit:


> Bonjour je souhaite installer un linux (kubuntu) sur mon ibook g4 12" avec un disque dur de 80go comment redimensionner son disque dur et créer une partitionner linux.
> 
> Merci
> 
> Ps: je debute a fond, 1jour que j'ai mon ibook lol



je te conseille deux disks , faire cohabiter des map hfs+ et ext  2/3 
n'est pas de tout repos 

le TCP/IP et le principe de pf  sont des normes meme si les applicatifs sont un peu differents
ipfw / ipchains les fondamentaux reste les memes 

de plus si tu veux apprendre l'aministration réseaux sous un X netBSD ou OpenBSD
sont tes amis


----------



## tantoillane (17 Décembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> je te conseille deux disks , faire cohabiter des *map hfs+ et ext  2/3 *
> n'est pas de tout repos
> 
> le *TCP/IP et le principe de pf*  sont des *normes* meme si les *applicatifs* sont un peu differents
> ...





> je debute a fond, 1 jour que j'ai mon ibook





t'es sûr qu'il va comprendre ?


----------



## .Steff (17 Décembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps ca fait 12 mois que le message a &#233;t&#233; post&#233;  donc c'est plus trop un d&#233;butant !!! N'est ce pas bandzy ( et oui je le connait un peu.)
J'ai vraiment le sens de l'observation.


----------

